# New Departure 2 speed Hub



## frankster41 (May 3, 2012)

Can you put a ND 2 speed set up on a model D hub or does it have to be a model DD hub? What are the differences between the two hubs? Thanks any input would be appreciated. frankster41


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2012)

The two speed can be put in either a "D" or a "DD". there is realy no difference other than the extra "D" stampped into the hub shell. It's real simple to do.


----------



## frankster41 (May 3, 2012)

*no brakes*

I thought it would be simple too. It shifts ok but now when I push the bike the pedals keep going forward by themselves and there are no brakes. Bike worked ok before. I will have to take apart again and find the problem. frankster41


----------



## bikecrazy (May 3, 2012)

Too many clutch plates?


----------



## jpromo (May 3, 2012)

They actually sold the two-speed conversion kit to swap into your standard model D. I have a bike that this was done for. Keep that DD shell if you have one though!


----------



## frankster41 (May 3, 2012)

What does the transfer spring do for the hub assembly?
frankster41


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2012)

frankster41 said:


> What does the transfer spring do for the hub assembly?
> frankster41




Make sure that "C" shaped springs tab is vertical and positioned in the slot....


----------



## frankster41 (May 3, 2012)

*lubricating*

What is the correct type of oil to lubricate this hub? Thank You frankster41


----------



## slick (May 3, 2012)

i have a ND model D that the pedal ghost pedals forward also? If that spring isn't vertical would that be the cause? I just rebuilt it and didn't know the spring had to be vertical? I have a couple Morrows that ghost pedal on their own also. But the brakes work fine inall 3 hubs?? Sorry to hijack the thread but this is very useful hub info.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 3, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Make sure that "C" shaped springs tab is vertical and positioned in the slot....




I think you're on it.  If the retarder spring is not fitting in the slot the brake cannot engage and it could be forcing the driver into the locked "pedaling" position.


----------



## old hotrod (May 3, 2012)

Did you guys service the hubs? Did you pull the planetary hub apart and clean the old cruddy, thick, caked on grease out of the large bearing and the outer bearing under the lock ring? Does the hub have any endplay or is tight? Or too tight...


----------



## frankster41 (May 4, 2012)

*rebuild*

I took everything apart including planatary gears. I layed down a clean piece of paper toweling and carefully disassembled the hub and 2 speed system. I have taken apart about 15 other ND model D hubs. I put everything back in the same exact order that it came out. Careful not to mix up the discs because they wear to each other. If they get mixed up this can cause squeaking in the hub. The 2 speed part works fine so I dont believe its in there. All of the braking componets are inside the hubshell. I will have to operate on it this weekend. I will post what I find.frankster41


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 4, 2012)

"Did you guys service the hubs? Did you pull the planetary hub apart and clean the old cruddy, thick, caked on grease out of the large bearing and the outer bearing under the lock ring? Does the hub have any endplay or is tight? Or too tight..."

No, I've rebuilt 4 for my own use plus a couple of automatics.  Being adjusted too tight may cause the forward pedaling but would not cause the non-functional brake.  Yes, I always take the planetary gears out and soak the entire assembly in ZEP Industrial cleaner (purple) from Home Depot.  It will soften any dried up grease and hard lacquer glaze so it may be easily removed with a soft brush. Dry and shoot w/WD-40 to prevent flash rust.  You're good to grease!


----------



## slick (May 4, 2012)

I degrease all the internals with laquer thinner (because i have plenty of it) and regrease all the bearings with high temp automtive bearing grease in the big tub you can get at any parts store. Then I put 1 drop of oil in between each brake disk (after they are spotless from degreasing also) and reassemble the whole thing and do my bearing lash adjusting off the bike and spin the wheel in my hands and test the brakes. Then i put the wheel on and hold the cone with a wrench while tightning the axle bolts to make sure it doesn't come out of adjustment. I havn't had any braking issues. They actually lock up pretty good,used discs and all. But the ghost pedaling boggles me. As i said I even have 2 Morrows that ghost pedal that were fully serviced but the brakes work well on those also?


----------



## frankster41 (May 9, 2012)

I took the wheel apart and found  the transfer spring had the little ear mashed over. It must have been from
when I put it together. Well a lesson was learned. This prevented the teeth from meshing together and maybe causing the ghost pedaling. I wont have time to put back together tonight. I will post the results when I get it back together. frankster41


----------



## frankster41 (May 17, 2012)

*works great*

I put the hub back together. I found some instructions on how to adjust a New Departure 2speed hub. I made all the adjustments to it and it works great. I may have had it to tightly adjusted the first time and with the bad transfer spring are what were causing  the lack of brakes and ghost pedaling. Thanks for everyones response. frankster41


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 15, 2016)

Just spent 2 hours putting together a 2 speed set up in my existing ND hub. I discovered how important it is to not let the axle move once you have it in place, always hold the damn axle while tightening any nuts! At times I wanted to throw the whole damn thing at the floor! i will now have to mount a tire and give it a trial run.


----------

